# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  2008 Bmw M6

## Miss_Sweet

2008 BMW M6 qualifies, in anybody's book, as a super-car for a variety of reasons. This sleek two-door coupe or convertible boasts an under-five-second 0-60 mph sprint with its 500 hp 5.0 Liter V10. With its long and lean exterior styling and luxurious leather interior, the M6 stimulates all of the senses.

With an M.S.R.P. of $99,300 to $105,100 for the M6 coupe and convertible respectively, BMW has gone to extraordinary lengths to enhance performance. By using aluminum in the front construction, carbon fiber reinforcement, and compound materials in its roof, the M6 is exceptionally light and stable without sacrificing the integrity of its crumple zones or cabin rigidity. Another feature that lends itself to performance is the naturally aspirated V10 engine, whose efficiency can be best summed up with the spec: 100hp per liter of displacement.

The exterior of the M6, although largely unchanged for 2008, has been modified more for the sake of performance than appearances, with larger air dams to direct larger volumes of air to the engine. You get the impression that the M6 likes breathing hard by the sound it makes at high RPM.

Breath a sigh of contentment knowing that the 2008 M6 has your back, with safety features that the shuttle crew would envy. Eight external sensors help you park the M6 without any worries. A head protection system inflates airbags that are positioned to protect passengers from incursions on side impact. Keeping you steady on the road in the event of slippery pavement or other tricky situations is the job of BMW's Dynamic Control System, which activates countermeasures to keep wheels from skidding out of control. Experiencing the luxury, beauty, performance, and safety of the 2008 BMW M6 will often give you cause to breath a sigh of contentment, or to catch your breath.

----------


## NInA

yeah, i have seen it ..  :Big Grin:  it's quite sexy :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yah sure it is :Big Grin:  i want a coupe like this :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

phele license tau le lo jani  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lelongi:P aur kya main license ke bagher ghari chalongi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

nice one but I dont afford.

----------


## NInA

Sweeto - tumhara kuch pata bhi naie.. dusri car mein bhi dent dal die tau? :P spre piece nai hai koi aur jo use ho jaie  :Big Grin:  hehe.. jk!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bluehacks

HOt and Sexy Car

Its kinda Costly... I guess i have to play kaun benage corepati first hehehe

----------


## RAHEN

waoo..wat a look..its cool

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol @ Hardik...haha :Big Grin: 

yup rahen aapi :Big Grin:  its sooo hot

----------


## niceguy

rather get a gtr

----------

